# How to ID a blank



## Illinijeff (Mar 28, 2011)

I purchased a 706z on ebay and it came with a rod. There are no markings on the rod but the guys at Broxson's think it may be a G Loomis but aren't 100%. Is there any way to tell what kind of blank I have?


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

See what the guys at Broxson's think it is.........then GBBT... Jeremy or Victor might know....I'm more in the pre graphite age...I have a good Idea on those blanks but the graphites basically look the same to me,just different actions....


----------



## Illinijeff (Mar 28, 2011)

fairpoint said:


> See what the guys at Broxson's think it is.........


No shit????? I was hoping some of the rod builders on here would have some more insight.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

I was messing with You,lol....I'm telling you the guys at Gulf Breeze Bait and tackle might KNOW what you got that's what GBBT means.....Could you post a pic so we could try to see what you got ....???


----------



## Illinijeff (Mar 28, 2011)

I'll post a pic tonight.


----------



## rysher (Oct 20, 2013)

if there's no label on the rod, it is rpetty much hard to i.d. them.
most blanks have some sort of i.d. inside the blank at the butt, some have it outside, at the butt end too. 
another way is to measure the butt diameter and tip diamter and compare it to the g.loomis blanks.

other than that, it is pretty much a guess work. you'll be going by what someone told you.


----------



## Illinijeff (Mar 28, 2011)

Here are the pictures, I can't seem to find my tape measure for measurements. It is a 9ft blank. It can sling a minnow for a mile just not sure what kind of blank it is.


----------



## Illinijeff (Mar 28, 2011)

It goes from shinny to a flat black which I think is what made them think g.loomis,


----------



## rysher (Oct 20, 2013)

it is hard to tell based on the pictures alone. 
http://www.rodbuilding.org/library/counterfeit.html


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

If it's flat black and has what appears to be an inner liner then it's quite possibly a Rainshadow RCJB series blank. 9ft would mean an RCJB106M.


----------



## Illinijeff (Mar 28, 2011)

I plan on selling this setup soon as I'm moving out of state. What do you think a good asking price is, just for the rod itself?


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

If it's a RCJB blank then it would have cost about $150 in material plus labor to build. ($100). So think of it as $250 new. Condition is everything. I typically see guys selling used custom graphite rods in the $100-$150 range, but like I said it all depends on condition.


----------

